# Incase Slide Case



## christiti (19 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous !

j'aurais besoin de quelques avis concernant cette protection pour l'ipod touch !

Incase - Slider Case










Je tiens à signaler que ca protège que l'arrière de l'ipod touch.

J'voudrais savoir si des personnes sur ce forum ont cette protection, et si oui, si elles en sont ravies.

Et je voudrais savoir où peut-opn avoir cette protection sur Paris. Car j'ai chercher sur le net mais rien.

Mercid 'avance


----------



## fandipod (19 Juillet 2008)

Ecoute je ne possède pas cette coque mais moi je te conseille d'acheter une coque qu'il y a sur l'appel store voilà le lien :http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TQ255ZM/A?fnode=home/shop_ipod/ipod_accessories/cases&mco=MjQ4MTYy !!!!!!!


P.S : As-tu regardé sur l'apple Store car moi je viens de la voir!!!! Voilà le lien : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TQ719LL/A?fnode=home/shop_ipod/ipod_accessories/cases&mco=MzU1NTI5


Je te conseille vivement d'acheter la première coque que je possède car elle est très bien et en plus pas très cher par rapport à l'autre qui est beaucoup moins protectrice!!

Bonne Nuit

Fandipod


----------



## christiti (20 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse !

j'voudrais savoir, puisque tu as cette protection Griffin, si le dos est en silicone mou ?
Et si le silicone se glisse mal sur les vetements ? Oui c'est une question chelou, mais voilà si on galère un peu pour rentrer ou sorrir l'ipod de sa poche à cause de ce silicone, c'est un peu décevant.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## fandipod (21 Juillet 2008)

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour le sortir de ma poche. Vraiment je te le conseille cdar c'est vraiment un super bon rapport qualité prix et il est esthétique!!!



Voilà Bonne journée



Fandipod


----------

